# Letter confirming acceptance of dual nationality



## nadesdan (Mar 18, 2020)

Hi All,

busy doing my citizenship application and supposedly I need letters confirming acceptance of dual nationality from US and UK,

Best way to do this?

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I would talk to the consulates of the US and UK first. If it's a requirement of the South African naturalization program they will have experience with this and can either provide the necessary document(s) or tell you where to get them.


----------

